# Rogue Octane vs UUC EVO3 SSK; Which One?



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello, I'm new here.

Which short shifter kit should I install in my '03 530i w/sport pkg? Rogue Octane or UUC EVO3? I want a shorter and more precise shift with the least amount of notchiness, effort, noise and vibrations.

Need opinion from anyone with experience with either or both makes.

KC
'03 530i (E39)
Sport & Premium Pkg


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

You will find very little that have experienece with both. You cant go wrong with either, I have the UUC EVO2 and love it specially with their heavy RK3 knob makes a world of difference.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

IMO, the Rogue plastic ball unit is no better than OEM. It's basically a $50 factory shifter with a different throw. You can probably do just as well with a BMW MZ3 or similar unit. 

A couple shifters offer a precision, low friction metal pivot ball & EVO3 is a fine example. Mine shifts excellent.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is a link that you may find useful. CLICK HERE.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Do a search on the 3-series board. Someone just did a very detailed comparison between the two. Granted, it's in an E46, but the general feel should be about the same. I just had the UUC installed yesterday and I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Lscman said:


> IMO, the Rogue plastic ball unit is no better than OEM. It's basically a $50 factory shifter with a different throw. You can probably do just as well with a BMW MZ3 or similar unit.
> 
> A couple shifters offer a precision, low friction metal pivot ball & EVO3 is a fine example. Mine shifts excellent.


My plastic ball RE SSK is doing fine going on 40,000 miles now. In the early phases, UUC had serious noise and vibration problems but I understand they've taken care of it.

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> My plastic ball RE SSK is doing fine going on 40,000 miles now. In the early phases, UUC had serious noise and vibration problems but I understand they've taken care of it.


I was going to jump in and say the same thing, however I was afraid my motives could be questioned since I sell the Rogue shifters. In my opinion, the plastic ball debate is much ado about nothing. I've had both of the shifters (not the new EVO 3) in my car and could not tell the difference between them. I've also installed both types of shifters in customer cars. Both will make the owner happy. And the plastic ball will NOT wear out in 10,000 miles and make the shifter sloppy. It just doesn't happen.

There is a difference in throw reduction between the Rogue and UUC shifters for the 528i and 530i models, with the UUC being more agressive in terms of throw reduction. For that platform, my personal preference would be for the UUC. But the 540i and M5 are challenging to tell apart from inside the car.

The Rogue shifter is a far cry from a mere modified factory shifter, as LSCMAN claims. The upper piece is machined from steel and has more mass than the factory lever. And the selector rod is solid steel and adds significant mass to the entire assembly, resulting in some reduction of the inherent notchniness of the factory mechanism.

Bottom line is that either one is a good choice.


----------

